# JGameGrid im Paneel



## Nachtschatten (27. Feb 2012)

Ich habe eine Java Projekt in der Schule angefangen und wollte dazu das Spiel Solitaer programmieren. Nicht das Windows Karten Zeug sondern die fast ursprüngliche Form also das englische Brett.

Nach einigem suchen im Netz bin ich auch JgameGrid gestoßen. An für sich schön und gut nur habe ich leider auch gewisse vorgaben was alles im Programm implementiert sein muss und so kann ich mit JgameGrid nur etwas anfangen wenn ich es in ein Paneel oder so adden könnte und im Rest des Programms das Standard Java nutzen könnte. Leider widersetzt sich JgameGrid mir da hartnäckig.

Kann mir einer sagen ob und wenn ja wie man JGameGrid in einem Paneel adden kann so das ich in anderen Paneels JSlider und co anwenden kann ? 
Oder wie das unter JGameGrid geht ?


----------



## Airborne (27. Feb 2012)

Link dazu: Aplu (Aegidius Pluess) JGamegGrid


----------



## c_sidi90 (27. Feb 2012)

von welcher Klasse erbt dieses GameGrid denn ? Hast du dir den Klassenaufbau mal angeschaut bzw die Doku?


----------



## Airborne (27. Feb 2012)

Das ist nicht nur eine Componente für das Layout - das ist ein Framework, so zumindest schon die Einleitung der Website.
Bist du sicher, dass du das haben willst? Überlege nochmal:

Was benötigt dein Layout denn? Geht es um das Grid?

Vielleicht hilft dir ja eher ein Custom-Component, welches du dir selbst zurecht legst?


----------



## Nachtschatten (27. Feb 2012)

Bin noch so ziemlicher Neuling. Wir haben hier einfach mal drauf los programmiert. Insofern sagt mir auch weder Framework noch die Comopnent viel. Vom Klassenaufbau ganz zu schweigen.

Das nötige wissen sollen wir uns selbst aneignen und bei der suche im Netz bin ich auf das altbekannte Drag & Drop gestossen wo ich nicht weis wie ich es umsetzten soll und eben GameGrid.

GameGrid Spielprogrammierung mit Java


----------



## Airborne (27. Feb 2012)

OK, dann solltet ihr euch erstmal über den Inhalt eurer Applikation bewusst werden:

- Spielbeschreibung
- Spielziel
- Weitere Anforderungen (Highscore Liste, Preference Einstellungen)

- GUI layout als Skizzen

Danach könnt ihr euch über die Entwicklung gedanken machen.

Zur Implementierung solltet ihr euch an native Java Componenten halten. Frameworks etc. sind für den Anfang nicht notwendig, solch ein (Brett-) Spiel kann man recht leicht ohne Framework erstellen.


----------



## Nachtschatten (27. Feb 2012)

Es soll eine an und abmelde Funktion geben,
Es soll ein Popup mit den Regeln sowie ein Popup für den Hihgscore geben.
Es soll einen Timer geben der die benötigte Zeit misst. 
Des weiteren soll die Anzahl der  verbliebenen Steine angezeigt werden. 
Und es soll eine Auswahl für unterschiedliche Designs geben.

Angedacht war das ganze so das auf der linken Seite das Spielfeld ist und auf der rechten Seite die Anzeigen und Auswahlmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Airborne (27. Feb 2012)

> Es soll eine an und abmelde Funktion geben


Soll nur zur Laufzeit ein Spielername vorhanden sein? Oder soll das Programm in der Lage sein Nutzer wiederzuerkennen (Persistenz -> User müssen dauerhaft gespeichert werden)



> Es soll ein Popup mit den Regeln sowie ein Popup für den Hihgscore geben.


Kein Problem, das sind 2 simple Dialoge. Den Highscore würde ich in eine Textdatei schreiben, pro Score eine Zeile. Das machen viele Desktop-Games so (ggf. verschlüsseln um Cheaten zu verhindern?)



> Es soll einen Timer geben der die benötigte Zeit misst.
> Des weiteren soll die Anzahl der  verbliebenen Steine angezeigt werden.



Beides relativ simple Anforderungen, solltet ihr hinbekommen. Sonst hier nochmal konkret melden, da können wir euch mit Sicherheit die richtige Richtung vorgeben.



> Und es soll eine Auswahl für unterschiedliche Designs geben.


Wie sollen diese Aussehen? Ist nur das Design der Steine gemeint oder auch der Applikation?



> Angedacht war das ganze so das auf der linken Seite das Spielfeld ist und auf der rechten Seite die Anzeigen und Auswahlmöglichkeiten.


Sehr schön. macht euch eine Skizze auf der die Buttons und Anzeigen beschrieben werden (durchnummerieren und beschreiben). Dann treten später keine komischen Fragen auf a la "wie war das nochmal gedacht?".

Du siehst, einige Fragen sollten recht genau beantwortet sein, sonst kommt viele unterscheidliche Deutungen auf.

Die Implementierung am besten als einfache Java-Applikation anlegen, da sollte erstmal kompliziert genug werden.


----------



## Nachtschatten (27. Feb 2012)

Der Rest schein alles nicht so schwer zu sein. 
Das Design soll vorerst nur verschiedene Designs für die Steine zulassen. 
Angemeldete User sollen dauerhaft gespeichert werden was sich denke ich mit einem einfachen Filereade für den Anfang lösen lässt.

Das Hauptproblem ist das das GameGrid zuerst in ein BorderLayout sollte (Center) und die ganzen Buttons und Labels in (East). Das Problem ist aber das GameGrid irgendwie nicht in Layouts möchte und von Hand gesetzt werden lehnt es auch ab.


----------



## Airborne (27. Feb 2012)

tut euch bitte nicht das Game Grid zeugs an.

Bleibt bei einfachem Java, das sollte durchaus reichen. Jetzt könnt ihr das noch ändern, später steckt ihr zu tief drin.


----------



## Fu3L (27. Feb 2012)

Ich würde auch von GameGrid abraten. Einfach selbstzeichnen... So weit ich Solitair kenne, braucht man ja nur 5 Rechte mit ihren Mulden und Kugeln. (Die Unterteilung für die Rechtecke würde ich machen, um nicht für jede einzelne Mulde die Koordinaten per Hand zu setzen. )

Jede Mulde wird durch ein Muldenobjekt mit Ort und istKugelEnthalten repräsentiert und gut ist^^


----------



## Nachtschatten (1. Mrz 2012)

Ok ich denke es muss ohne JGameGrid gehen


----------

